# 5 HTP



## valleyshadows (Dec 15, 2006)

5 HTP i found really helps me when i get in a depressed state of mind...its all natural so in my opinion there is no long term effects..If your taking any anti depressants especially pharmaceutical don't use 5 htp....


----------



## Catharsis (Jul 2, 2006)

valleyshadows said:


> If your taking any anti depressants especially pharmaceutical don't use 5 htp....


Why?


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Catharsis said:


> valleyshadows said:
> 
> 
> > If your taking any anti depressants especially pharmaceutical don't use 5 htp....
> ...


 It's interaction's with anti-depressant's hasent been proven. In theory it should be able to cause serotonin syndrome if mixed with a ssri or another serotonin reuptake inhibitor but it hasent been shown to happen.

If your taking it with any anti-depressant that doesent affect serotonin such as wellbutrin you wont have anything to worry about at all.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

5-HTP is a precursor for Serotonin, so the idea is that you give your body more of the base materials and it builds it up into Serotonin (Which makes you feel good).

Sound idea but personally haven't tried it for that use...


----------

